# Cervical Measurements (All measurements on pg 1)



## 25weeker

Hi

I know there is a few of us on here that are having cervical length scans to determine if we have IC or not. I didn't want to post on the IC thread as to date I can't confirm if it's what I have so I thought it would be good to start a thread so people could put their cervical length scan's so we can support each other. I didn't want to put this in 2nd trimester as didn't want to scare people who don't get cervical scans and for them to start worrying should they have them.

My reason for cervical scans is I dilated with membranes bulging at 21 weeks in my last pregnancy. After 5 days of no signs of infection or labour a stitch was put in. At 25 weeks I had an infection which triggered labour. My next cervical scan was supposed to be Wed but I went to triage today as I was feeling a lot of pressure which felt like baby was trying to push it's way out. Thankfully that is not the case and all looking OK. My measurements to date are:

17+3 - 4
18+3 - 3.2
20+1 - 3.8

Next one will probably be at 22+3 as I am doubting they will do another check on Wednesday when I have my anomaly scan.

CERVICAL MEASUREMENTS (IN CM)

25weeker
17+3 - 4
18+3 - 3.2
20+1 - 3.8
22+3 - 4.7
24+3 - 3.4

Karenh24
11 - 4.6
16 - 3.1
18 - 3.1
20 - 3.7
22+3 - 3.7

Gwenlovey
14 - 4
16 - 3.7
18 - 3.8
19 - 3.3
20+6 - 3.1
21+4 - 3.4
23+1 - 3.5
25+1 - 3.8

monro84
16+2 - 3.48
19+2 - 3.5
21+4 - 3.2
23+4 - 2.5 (stitch placed at 23+5)
28+4 - 2
29+4 - 3
31+4 - 2
32+4 - 2.7

mummy3
14 - 5
20 - 2.5 (no stitch due to bleeding)
24+3 - 2
25+5 - 1.3
31 - waters break
32 - baby Alasdhair born weighing 4lb 1oz currently in Nicu


Pink_sparkle
20 - 1.6cm with funnelling (stitch placed)
22+4 - 0.7cm
23 Baby Ashton born weighing 1lb 4oz currently in Nicu

Bluckycharmed (twins)
20+6 - 4.5
24+1 2.3 with funnelling
26 - 1.9 (On strict bed rest)
26+2 - 1.8
26+6 - 1.1
27+6 - 1.0
29+1 - 1.2
29+5 - 0.5

Jadey_fae
16 - 4.5
18 - 3.2
20 - 2.3 with 9mm funnelling (stitch placed)

MrsGSI
14+6 - 3.2
16+6 - 3.6
18+6 - 3.6

d_b
19 - 3.2
24 - 2.6
25 - 2.6
26+5 - 2.5 (1.5-2 with pressure)

sunnylove
19 - 0.9 (stitch placed)
20 - 0.4-0.7
22 - 0
26+3 Baby boy born weighing 2lb 7oz currently in Nicu

swisswife
22 - 3.1
24 - 2.7

simonecab
20 - 2.6


----------



## karenh24

Hi 25weeker think i've told you mine before but just to refresh:

11weeks: 4.6cm
16 weeks: 3.1cm
18 weeks: 3.1cm

My next scan is my anomaly scan on thursday but my consultant said she has asked for my cervix to be checked at that appointment an then i see her straight after.
My last pregnancy 22 weeks 4 days had bulging membranes fully dilated and lost mucus plug so not 100% sure its ic either.


----------



## 25weeker

I hope your scan goes well on Thursday.

The time between scans is so nerve wrecking especially as you get closer to the gestation where things went wrong last time.


----------



## karenh24

Thank you, so nervous just hope its all ok


----------



## Gwenylovey

25weeker, I'm glad you started this thread as I'm in the same position. I'm curious to follow along with everyone else.

14 weeks: was told slightly over 4 cm
16 weeks: 3.7 cm
18 weeks: 4.1 cm
20 weeks: 3.3 cm


----------



## Gwenylovey

Oh and 25weeker, so happy to see that your cervical length has gone up! Great news!!:happydance:

Karen, good luck on Thursday!


----------



## monro84

I hope these help 
I had a partial septate resected in Dec 2011 so I am higher risk for IC.

But had the same sonographer for all except the first one 
16 wks 2 days 3.48 cm 
19 wks 2 days 3.5 cm 
21 wks 4 days 3.2 cm modified bed rest
23 wks 4 days 2.5 cm and starting to funnel 
23 wks 5 days had stitch put in mid morning and put on bed rest for a week
now 25 wks 2 days and so far so good. :thumbup:


----------



## mummy3

I'm in similar boat, cervical shortening but dont think its IC, its like a grey area!

My measurements started at over 5cm and as of last week (so 20 weeks) was between 2cm and 2.5cm, hard to get measurement as was contracting. I cant get a stitch as still bleeding, thats 9 weeks of bleeding daily now:wacko: I do have a reason for the shortening, I have a huge SCH that is still over 7cm right over my cervix and lifting the edge of the placenta so my body is trying to push it out. Strict bedrest has helped alot with contractions and I think the progesterone shots are too. Got weekly cervical checks and ultrasounds atm, alternating between my OB and perinatology, its my next perinatology with growth scan on friday at 22 weeks:thumbup:

Be nice to talk with others going through similar:hugs: My other 4 preemies were totally different reasons ( HELLP #1, pprom at 35 weeks #2, placenta preavia and preterm labour at 33 weeks for #3 and PProm at 32 weeks #4 with preterm labour from 19 weeks) but none of them had IC.

Good luck for thursday karen, come back and let us know how it goes:hugs:

So sorry for the ladies who've had losses:hugs: These danger weeks are so scary, I hope they fly by quickly:hugs:


----------



## 25weeker

mummy3 good luck on Friday. Sounds like you are having a very scary journey this pregnancy xx


----------



## 25weeker

monroe84 glad to hear all is looking good after you got your stitch put in. x


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Ive only had one cervical measurement and it was the day I got my rescue stitch. They are reluctant to keep measuring as they dont want to aggravate my cervix.

20 weeks - 1.6cm with funneling 
Im now 22+1 and im not sure what it is....I pray its not any worse and im on strict bedrest.


----------



## 25weeker

Pink_sparkle - I had an emergency stitch last time as I was dilated and membranes bulging. I was in hospital so they did check it every week. My stitch held great even though I was carrying twins. Unfortunately I got an infection due to me not having a mucas plug and they had to leave me for 5 days to ensure I wasn't going to labour before attempting the stitch so we always knew it was a risk.

I am sure you are counting down the days until 24 weeks. :hugs:


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Yes thank you. Everyday is a blessing and im counting them!! 13 days to go till im 24 weeks and I desperately hope my stitch holds! xx


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Meant to add - 25 weeker, I was the same 2-3cm dilated with bulging membranes....they worked a miracle getting the stitch in. Just gotta keep the faith! xx


----------



## mummy3

Thats incredible they can get a stitch in with dilation, a miracle:cloud9:

We were offered 23 or 24 weeks for steroids and to move into the hospital to be close to NICU, will they not offer at 23 weeks in UK?:hugs: The countdown to viability is brutal.

I have to get an internal every week, the location of the bleed and abruption is in such an awkward spot that a good view can only be taken internally.

How's everyone coping with bedrest? Its so boring:blush:


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Im seeing my consultant on thursday so im gonna ask her opinion on whether it would be beneficial for my baby to get a steroid injection and when I would get it? Your right, the count down to viability is brutal! 

Bed rest is going ok.... Its a long day while dh is at work! Ive been watching alot of tv which has been proving difficult today as its so windy here it keeps moving the satellite dish! Grrrrr. When im not watching tv im online either looking at facebook, twitter, pinterest and b&b or playing games on my phone! xx


----------



## mummy3

The steroid injections are incredible. I had 2 sets with my 32 weeker, first at 25 weeks then again at 31 weeks and the difference with her breathing compared to my 33 weeker who had one set was astounding, she needed only 12 hours of cpap:thumbup: Whereas my 33 weeker needed ventilating before the cpap and had alot more trouble. So our plan again is steroids at viability and then again if get further. I hope your consultant will give them as soon as possible, its such a milestone and relief to get them:hugs: 

I hear you, the work day is soooooo long:sleep: Do you not find as well, that the longer you're on rest, the tireder you get? Then theres the hunt to keep finding tv shows to watch:blush: Sorry about your satellite box! So frustrating!

We have a nanny for now ( 4 kids and strict bedrest dont mix so well:haha:) and its so hard not to get up and do everything:wacko:


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

When I saw a consultant last week (my regular consultant was on holiday) I asked about the steroids injections and she didnt seem that keen to push to give me them....Her opinion was that its best to give them 48hrs before the baby is born and they are only really affective within the first 7 days of getting the injection. She also said their protocol was only to give one dose of steroids. 

Obviously I will discuss it again with my regular consultant.....but from what ive been told last week to what you have told me is like night and day. You clearly got very good results from the 2 sets on injections so I wonder why that cant be normal protocol?? 

Are you in the UK? 

Thanks for the really helpful advice xx


----------



## 25weeker

Hi pink_sparkle - I had the steroids last time at 23 weeks as they thought then they were going to have to remove the stitch and induce labour which thankfully didn't happen. I got one injection at 23 weeks and then another one 24 hours later which I think is standard in the UK although in emergency situations they will give the second one 12 hours later. I think this is classed as one dose of steroids. There is mixed views on how long the steroids last and some say it's 7 days and some say 14. In my case then the steroids had expired as I was 16 days post steroids. My surviving daughter though had good lungs and even now she never has any problems with chest infections but then my angel's lungs where just too immature so I am not sure if I had mine later would it have made a difference.

I remember reading they used to give multiple doses of steroids but research found that sometimes this actually does more harm than good which is probably why it's the way it is.

It's always hard hearing how other countries deal with things and comparing. The UK itself is so different depending where you are because my consultants won't prescribe progesterone but others do.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Ahh I see, thank you for explaining. I was beginning to think there wasnt any cons so why not just give me them? 
Im just worried that if they want to hold off giving me the steroids unless I am threatening or in labour.....Im worried that with having little to no cervical length with funneling that my labour could be really quick? So there wouldnt be time to give my baby a proper dosage if you see what I mean? Or is that not the case if the stitch is still in place?

Obviously it is something I will ask my consultant but its interesting to hear from others.

Thanks again for more helpful advice - and im sorry for hijacking the thread! xx


----------



## 25weeker

Hopefully this thread will give people good information :)

My labour lasted 20 hours so was certainly not quick. I stuck at 5cm which is what I had been dilated previously. In the end with my infection they started weighing up whether to give me a drip to push labour on or go for a section. They decided to try the drip which thankfully worked. One of the consultants who was called in to advise said she had seen the cervix stopping at the point the stitch went in before.

Hope this doesn't scare you too much but gives a little reassurance it's not guaranteed to be instant xx


----------



## mummy3

Alot is likely different countries, I'm in San Diego California :) My first 2 I had 1 lot of steroids, I had my first at Aberdeen and second at leighton cheshire. Then my 3rd I moved to the states 3 weeks before she was born at 33 weeks and got them when went into preterm labour, did get both shots 24 hours apart. With #4 there was a big gap between when I got the first set at 25 weeks and when admitted at 31 weeks after the tocolytics at home stopped working so they did them again. This time my perinatologist is adamant that the 2 lots is a good thing and wants the first set at viabilty, he offered 23 or 24 weeks so going with that:thumbup: He wants to hold of on things like mag sulphate though for as long as possible to have them as effective as possible. I last had a baby in the UK in 2008 so not really upto date with procedure there anymore.

They push the progesterone shots here from 16 weeks, is that still not procedure? 

Labour length can vary so much, mine have varied from 3 days to within 20 minutes (4cm to fully out :shock:)


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thanks again for more helpful input. I dont think progesterone shots are used here but I am using progesterone meds - Cyclogest which is a pessary I insert morning and night xx


----------



## mummy3

Does the pessery work the same as the shots? The shots hurt:blush: And they itch!:blush:

Does everyone know what they're having yet? We're having a little boy:cloud9: I have 3 girls and 1 boy already and he's so excited to be getting a brother!


----------



## karenh24

Can i ask you ladies a question but i don't know if u'll b able to answer, my last pregnancy i had no pains at all i got home to use the toilet at about 9pm when i felt a bulge (membranes) and my plug had come out (i didn't know it was my plug at the time but it didnt look right) i then called the hospital which is in the next street from me and got there in a few minutes, when i got there they checked me straight away i was 10cm dilated with no contractions but then they started half an hour later my waters broke around 12 and i then didnt feel the urge to push till they made me at 7am.
do you know anyone thats had a labour like this before just curious as of all the stories i've read i haven't seen one like this


----------



## 25weeker

Hi Karenh

My dilation had no symptoms either. Like you I lost my mucas plug so went to hospital to be examined to be told I was dilated with membranes bulging although I don't remember feeling the bulge I still felt OK going to hospital. At the time they expected me to go into labour within the next 24-48 hours as they couldn't see any cervix on examination which is why I wasn't given a stitch straight away.

With my actual labour I don't know when my waters went because it was only on examination when fully dilated the doctor said she could feel my daughter bum (she was breech). I can only assume they went when I was at the toilet or something. When I was put on the drip to bring on my labour I was given an epidural so had to be told when to push.


----------



## 25weeker

Pink_Sparkle said:


> Thanks again for more helpful input. I dont think progesterone shots are used here but I am using progesterone meds - Cyclogest which is a pessary I insert morning and night xx

Where in Scotland are you? I am in Edinburgh and they won't give the pessary here :nope:


----------



## karenh24

Thank you 25 weeker my membranes were so low down that i had to walk funny it felt very weird, tmi but when you wipe after using the toilet thats how i felt it just bulging out slightly


----------



## 25weeker

mummy3 said:


> Does the pessery work the same as the shots? The shots hurt:blush: And they itch!:blush:
> 
> Does everyone know what they're having yet? We're having a little boy:cloud9: I have 3 girls and 1 boy already and he's so excited to be getting a brother!

I have my anomaly scan in 90 mins so will let you know what I am having! I think it's another girl but I got it wrong last time so who knows.


----------



## karenh24

awww yh let us know exciting!!we'r having a little boy, my anomalys 2mro but found at 16 weeks then double checked at 18 weeks x


----------



## 25weeker

just like last time we got it wrong as she thinks I am having a boy :)

All was looking good thankfully.

Karen - good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

mummy3 said:


> Does the pessery work the same as the shots? The shots hurt:blush: And they itch!:blush:
> 
> Does everyone know what they're having yet? We're having a little boy:cloud9: I have 3 girls and 1 boy already and he's so excited to be getting a brother!

Im really not sure if they work the same way but I would imagine so.

Im having a boy :cloud9: xx


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

karenh24 said:


> Can i ask you ladies a question but i don't know if u'll b able to answer, my last pregnancy i had no pains at all i got home to use the toilet at about 9pm when i felt a bulge (membranes) and my plug had come out (i didn't know it was my plug at the time but it didnt look right) i then called the hospital which is in the next street from me and got there in a few minutes, when i got there they checked me straight away i was 10cm dilated with no contractions but then they started half an hour later my waters broke around 12 and i then didnt feel the urge to push till they made me at 7am.
> do you know anyone thats had a labour like this before just curious as of all the stories i've read i haven't seen one like this

With my pre term labour, I was having the odd cramp but only very occasionally. I was alarmed when I lost my mucus plug and it was blood streaked - that's when I went to hospital and they examined me and said I was 2-3cm with bulging membranes. Thankfully I got the stitch quickly xx


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

25weeker said:


> Pink_Sparkle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks again for more helpful input. I dont think progesterone shots are used here but I am using progesterone meds - Cyclogest which is a pessary I insert morning and night xx
> 
> Where in Scotland are you? I am in Edinburgh and they won't give the pessary here :nope:Click to expand...

Im in Glasgow (well I live just outside but I attend the Southern General hospital in Glasgow). That is very strange, they told me that they were starting me on the pessaries to help maintain my pregnancy. What reason have they given you for not giving you it?? xx


----------



## 25weeker

Pink_Sparkle said:


> Im in Glasgow (well I live just outside but I attend the Southern General hospital in Glasgow). That is very strange, they told me that they were starting me on the pessaries to help maintain my pregnancy. What reason have they given you for not giving you it?? xx

Edinburgh are involved with the opptimum trial which is looking at progesterone helping pre term labour so they said until they know the outcome of the trial they won't prescribe it. I don't think the trial ends until 2015 though!


----------



## karenh24

25weeker said:


> just like last time we got it wrong as she thinks I am having a boy :)
> 
> All was looking good thankfully.
> 
> Karen - good luck tomorrow.

Thank you and Congratulations :)


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

25weeker said:


> Pink_Sparkle said:
> 
> 
> Im in Glasgow (well I live just outside but I attend the Southern General hospital in Glasgow). That is very strange, they told me that they were starting me on the pessaries to help maintain my pregnancy. What reason have they given you for not giving you it?? xx
> 
> Edinburgh are involved with the opptimum trial which is looking at progesterone helping pre term labour so they said until they know the outcome of the trial they won't prescribe it. I don't think the trial ends until 2015 though!Click to expand...

Hmmm that's really not helpful to you. When you look online most people have great things to say about it. Plus ive not read anything to say it could cause any adverse reactions with the pregnancy xx


----------



## mummy3

Lots of little boys:cloud9: 

Thats brilliant your anomaly scan went so well 25 weeker? Lovely seeing baby:cloud9:

Thats so scary to get to 10cm with waters bulging not knowing :(:hugs: I'm sorry I dont have experience of that, with mine aside from the HELLP it was a case of contractions then pprom, often then needing induced.

I've heard alot of promising things about the progesterone, I got it too late last pregnancy (already had an incident of pre term labour before starting so its not as effective) so still had her at 32 weeks but this time started earlier and still pregnant:thumbup: We were told its dramatically helped in cases of preterm labour and pprom, there are still cases where it can trigger cramps and contractions though but this is very rare compared to the amount of women it helps:thumbup: Its a nightmare trying to get ahold of the shot though, there's only 1 compounding pharmacy in the whole of San Diego that supply it:wacko:

Good luck tomorrow karen:hugs:

Crazy day here today, my nanny got ill last night so I'm trying to chase my littlies (2 at school, my 2 and 3 year olds at home) while also trying not to move much! Toddlers dont much like to keep still though:haha:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hi ladies can I join? Here is how my CL measurements have looked... I too, am on strict bed rest and get checked at least once a week. 

2/12/13-(20+6) 4.5cm+ no funneling
3/07/13- (24+1) 2.3cm with funneling noticed
3/20/13- (26w) 1.9cm with worse funneling, put on 48 hr strict bed rest
3/22/13- (26+2) (re-check) 1.8cm BR continued 
3/26/13- (26+6) 1.1cm SBR continued. Pessary installed. round 2 steroids for the babies
4/02/13- (27+6) 1.0cm.... Pessary seems to be holding steady. 
4/11/13- (29+1) Went to doc for contractions: told not to worry. CL 1.2cm with pessary in
4/15/13- (29+5) had 11 contractions in an hour, back in office for monitoring. CL with pessary measured 5mm and was prescribed procardia to stop/slow contractions.

I go back tomorrow for another NST... I dont know if they will recheck my CL since there isnt much left but I will let yall know.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

I hope your babies cook a little longer Bluckycharmed! Keep us updated xx


----------



## Gwenylovey

bluckycharmed said:


> Hi ladies can I join? Here is how my CL measurements have looked... I too, am on strict bed rest and get checked at least once a week.
> 
> 2/12/13-(20+6) 4.5cm+ no funneling
> 3/07/13- (24+1) 2.3cm with funneling noticed
> 3/20/13- (26w) 1.9cm with worse funneling, put on 48 hr strict bed rest
> 3/22/13- (26+2) (re-check) 1.8cm BR continued
> 3/26/13- (26+6) 1.1cm SBR continued. Pessary installed. round 2 steroids for the babies
> 4/02/13- (27+6) 1.0cm.... Pessary seems to be holding steady.
> 4/11/13- (29+1) Went to doc for contractions: told not to worry. CL 1.2cm with pessary in
> 4/15/13- (29+5) had 11 contractions in an hour, back in office for monitoring. CL with pessary measured 5mm and was prescribed procardia to stop/slow contractions.
> 
> I go back tomorrow for another NST... I dont know if they will recheck my CL since there isnt much left but I will let yall know.

Good luck tomorrow, and please keep us posted! The good news is that you have already made it to about 30 weeks so you are in a pretty good place!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Oh, and btw we are expecting a little boy :) Lots of blue on this thread!


----------



## 25weeker

Bluckycharmed - you have been doing so well to get as far as you have. The past 5 weeks must have been so stressful. I hope tomorrow goes well xx


----------



## mummy3

Thinking of you tomorrow bluckycharmed:hugs: You've done so well to get so far:hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies,

I updated on the CI thread, but also wanted to update here. Again, these have been my measurements to date.

14 weeks: over 4 cm
16 weeks: 3.7
18 weeks: 3.8 (thought it was 4.1 cm but was told otherwise today)
19.6 weeks: 3.3 cm was the shortest measurement taken
20.6 weeks: 3.1 cm. This time my cervix looked different and it was funneling. Pressure was applied and the length did not change.

What do you ladies think? I am on no restrictions at this point, but will be taking it easy as I have been so far. I don't like this trend and it's making me worried :(


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

I think that is ok considering! At 20 weeks I asked what my CL should be and they said between 3-4cm so that is pretty good id say. I think your doing the right thing taking it easy though. 

I have a cervical scan tomorrow and im really scared to what if anything is left of my cervical length - at 20 weeks it was only 1.6cm with funneling :-/ xx


----------



## 25weeker

My consultant said she would be happy with anything between 3-4. When is your next scan? If you are concerned at any time then go to triage to get checked out. 

I have also started taking it easy as it is coming up to a dodgy time for me. Greatly helped by my MIL suggesting today she comes through once a week to clean the house! Feel a bit guilty taking them up on the offer as they live 60 miles away but she said it allows them to see our daughter every week, who thinks granny and grandad are the best people ever, and now they are retired it gives her something to do.


----------



## 25weeker

pink_sparkle - good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Than you 25 weeker! x


----------



## karenh24

Just my update, had my appointment today and my cervix length has increased to 3.7cm so im happy about that but my consultant hasn't mentioned scanning me again just a review in 2 weeks so will have to ask when i see her


----------



## mummy3

I was told over 3cm too but I'm not sure about the funneling, did the doc not say anything more about that? Taking it easy is always good:hugs:

Pink sparkle, good luck tomorrow hun, I'm going tomorrow too for cervical check/growth scan/ check on the abruption:hugs: Fx good news all round:hugs:

Karen thats brilliant news:happydance: 

25 weeker, def take them up on the offer:thumbup: They wouldnt offer if they didnt want to help and they get grandparent time:cloud9:


----------



## 25weeker

Two weeks time is my last cervical scan so I am going to be a complete wreck after that not knowing what is going on :nope:

They are seeing me at 24 weeks and I am having a growth scan. She said she would book me one for reassurance but I really wanted to say growth wasn't an issue last time my cervix was so check it instead but they don't think there is any benefits checking a cervix after 22 weeks. I will ask the sonographer to look at the cervix abdominally to see if they can see any funnelling though. 

My biggest concern is a 21 week twin pregnancy is not the same as a 21 week singleton so if I am going to dilate again I would expect it to happen later. I just have to hope that my body can cope with a singleton and it was just the pressure of a twin pregnancy last time.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Try not to stress 25 weeker - I know that is easier said than done! We all need to stay focused and positive. When are you 24 weeks?? Ive got 11 days to go - the wait is so hard! xx


----------



## mummy3

25 weeker thats got to be so hard, getting to 22 weeks then no more checks:hugs: I hope they can get a good look abdominally:hugs: Its so hard getting through the weeks especially at this dangerous time.

Pink sparkle I think you're 4 days ahead of me:baby: I'm 22 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## jadey_fae

Hiya. Great thread.
16 weeks - 4.5
18 weeks - 3.2
20 weeks - 2.3 with funnelling. 
Rescue stitch put in next day. (Today)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Thanks Ladies :hugs: Had my appt this am and cervix is still 5mm... not much left but Im not dilated yet. I go back monday for another appt, I guess they want to check it 2x a week which is fine by me. I just wish I lived closer :shrug:

@Gwenylovey I think your CLs sound good... they still arent too short but I would take it easy if you are concerned. 

Were any of yall put on bed rest? Its driving me absolutely crazy I can hardly stand it!


----------



## mummy3

Jadey how're you feeling after your stitch?:hugs:

Blucky no dilation is good:thumbup: How far are you from your hospital?

Bed rest does suck! I've been on bed rest at home since 12 +2 and 21 +6 now. The perinatologist told me I could go to the bathroom, shower once a day and sit for meals, the rest of the time lay down preferably on left side:sleep: The plan so far is that to 23 weeks then hospital bedrest. How are you occupying yourself?


----------



## MrsGSI

Hello Girls.. Hope you don't mind me joining...:flower:

I just came across this thread a few days ago. I have suspected IC and I just had my first measurements today and i'm a bit worried. I don't see my consultant for another 10 days to go over the results so i'm keeping my fingers crossed till then.

14+6 = 3.2 cm

Mine is the shortest I've seen at this gestational age (on this thread) so i suppose a lot of shortening must have gone on, i understand most cervix start off at 5-6 cm right? (do correct me if i'm wrong)
Also, for the ladies that have had stitches put in before, what was the length of your cervix when this happened and at what stage of the pregnancy were you?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Depending on traffic, at least 30 minutes but average seems to be about 45. An hour or more during rush hour... of course if my water broke we would have hazards on and be flying Im sure. Wow youve been on BR a long time... Ive only been on it a little more than 4 weeks and that is bad enough. I am supposed to lay on my side as well and only get up to shower and use the bathroom, which is like a thousand times a day. 

I usually watch tv most of the day to occupy my time, and count down the hours til my DH gets home from work. Then we watch our weekly shows that we DVR, eat, and go to bed. Then I do it all over again. My tailbone hurts when I sit, my side hurts when I lay down... its a no win lol. Doc said today she suspects I will deliver within the next 4 weeks... and Im so big that I dont think I would complain about that. I will attach my 30w pic with twins. Im def full term size!
 



Attached Files:







30w1d.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## bluckycharmed

MrsGSI said:


> Hello Girls.. Hope you don't mind me joining...:flower:
> 
> I just came across this thread a few days ago. I have suspected IC and I just had my first measurements today and i'm a bit worried. I don't see my consultant for another 10 days to go over the results so i'm keeping my fingers crossed till then.
> 
> 14+6 = 3.2 cm
> 
> Mine is the shortest I've seen at this gestational age (on this thread) so i suppose a lot of shortening must have gone on, i understand most cervix start off at 5-6 cm right? (do correct me if i'm wrong)
> Also, for the ladies that have had stitches put in before, what was the length of your cervix when this happened and at what stage of the pregnancy were you?

Hi! Your CL still seems pretty good... was there any funneling? If not I personally (although I am not a doc) would not worry until its under 3 and closer to 2.5.... but I am def NOT a doc or even medically trained lol. I dont have any experience with a stitch, but there is a cerclage thread on here and other ladies who have had them that can answer better questions about them. My CL shortened too late for a stitch. I do however, have a pessary to take some of the pressure off of it. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsGSI

Hi and Thanks a lot bluckycharmed

According to the report i got, there is no funneling so i suppose that is good. I can relax a bit then cos i have zero experience about IC and i'm mainly going by what i read.
I have another measurement in two weeks so seriously hoping it still stays above 3cm.
Thanks for taking the time to respond to me.:hugs:


----------



## 25weeker

MrsGSI welcome. No funnelling is a good thing. Some people have naturally short cervix's but they are strong so they don't cause any issues. This is why they don't measure cervix's as standard as it could cause unnecessary stress. This is what my consultant told me when I asked why they don't check them as standard.

Fingers crossed your next app shows the same length xx

Pink_sparkle I am only 20+4 just now so a while to go until 24 weeks. Unfortunately for me 24 weeks probably won't give me any relief but hopefully 28 weeks will let me breathe a bit.


----------



## jadey_fae

mummy3 said:


> Jadey how're you feeling after your stitch?:hugs:
> 
> Blucky no dilation is good:thumbup: How far are you from your hospital?
> 
> Bed rest does suck! I've been on bed rest at home since 12 +2 and 21 +6 now. The perinatologist told me I could go to the bathroom, shower once a day and sit for meals, the rest of the time lay down preferably on left side:sleep: The plan so far is that to 23 weeks then hospital bedrest. How are you occupying yourself?

I feel very sore where the stitches are and crampy. Also bleeding a little. I am very scared that I am not going to make it to 25 weeks.
They advised me to rest for a couple of days then bk to normal but I think I may rest longer.
Do u have a stitch?


----------



## Gwenylovey

Jadey, I have a question for you. Were you on bed rest at all between your measurement two weeks ago and the one right before your cerclage?

I think that you will make it to 24 weeks and beyond :) Hoping that the pains and bleeding ease up soon for you :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

MrsGSI that does seem a good measurement esp with no funneling but its good they're keeping an eye on you:hugs:

Bluckycharmed, our hospital is a similar distance away. 4 weeks is still a long time of bedrest:hugs: Your bump is awesome too hun:baby: So close to meeting your babies:happydance: 

Jadey:hugs: Definately try and rest as much and as long as possible:hugs: I dont have a stitch as still bleeding too heavily from the abruption so too high a risk unfortunately.


----------



## jadey_fae

Gwenylovey said:


> Jadey, I have a question for you. Were you on bed rest at all between your measurement two weeks ago and the one right before your cerclage?
> 
> I think that you will make it to 24 weeks and beyond :) Hoping that the pains and bleeding ease up soon for you :hugs:

No I wasn't on bed rest. My doc wasn't worried about my CL until the one yesterday. I was taking it easy after I dropped to 3.5 but that didn't really help as I rested more but lost more length at the next scan and also had funnelling. I am trying to rest now but have a 2 year old so it's hard.


----------



## mummy3

2 year olds are hard work! How're you feeling today?

I had my appointment at perinatology today, baby is measuring between 10-20 %, the bleed area is the same size and still showing swirling bleeding but is relatively stable and the placenta involvement is still the same size and not bigger :thumbup: Cervix was going up and down in length as they were measuring it, 'dynamic' apparently. Went from 2.9 to 1.4cm:wacko: Got booked in for steroids next friday and going to do the ffn test as long as the bleeding isnt too heavy. Got to take it day by day and keep up with bedrest:sleep:

How's everyone doing today?:hugs:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hi mummy... steroids is good! I had some at 26+5. The ffn test is good too... A negative is great and pretty reliable, but if its positive they say that it doesnt necessarily mean that labor is imminent. I have had 2 of those done.

I am doing okay today.... I have been doing some reading online (perhaps too much) and I just have this feeling that my water is going to break at any minute. I hope not, but Im afraid it could. Im just laying around and taking it easy and trying to occupy my mind :wacko:

I hope yall are doing okay today.


----------



## jadey_fae

How far along are u mummy3?
I feel rough today. My whole upper body aches? I think from the general anaesthetic maybe.
I had a panic attack earlier as I was constipated and had to strain - this freaked me out bcos of the stitch. I hate feeling so nervous all the time.
Hows everyone else feeling?


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

So it looks like my cervical length is now under the cm now at around 7-8mm - ive been kept in hospital for observations over night as ive had a little bleeding today....though it seems to have slowed down considerably. 

My main concern now is my cervix is now under 1cm - the doctor says she expected a little more thinning due to having it pulled tight to have my stitch put in.

Im trying to remain positive but does anyone know if I still have a good chance of carrying till at least 24 weeks? xx


----------



## bluckycharmed

Jadey, try some stool softeners... they will make it easier and less stressful for you.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pink_Sparkle said:


> So it looks like my cervical length is now under the cm now at around 7-8mm - ive been kept in hospital for observations over night as ive had a little bleeding today....though it seems to have slowed down considerably.
> 
> My main concern now is my cervix is now under 1cm - the doctor says she expected a little more thinning due to having it pulled tight to have my stitch put in.
> 
> Im trying to remain positive but does anyone know if I still have a good chance of carrying till at least 24 weeks? xx

dont give up hope pink.... I dont know much about your chances but I talk to a girl on another forum whose membranes have been bulging through her cervix for at least 3 weeks now. She is in the hospital and they have her in the position where the head of the bed is low and her feet are high.... and she is still hanging in there so I know you can too :hugs:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Shes on here:

https://community.babycenter.com/groups/a993125/bed_rest_club

Theres also a CI support group on there I find fantastic


----------



## mummy3

Pink_sparkle:hugs: I dont know much about chances as not been in that situation, what did the doctor say about it? :hugs: Bleeding is always scary:hugs: Do they have a reason for it? 24 weeks is so close now:hugs:

Blucky, I'm very happy to be getting the ffn, I had it with numbers 3 and 4 and was very accurate for me, negative initially then when it went positive I did deliver within the 10 days so very much hoping it can reassure me:thumbup: Try and relax hun, online can cause alot of panic:hugs: Totally hear you on the water breaking panic though! Thats my biggest fear as mine just breaks no matter what the cervix does.

Jadey I'm 22 weeks today:thumbup: sorry you're feeling really sore:hugs: I def would go for the stool softener too:thumbup: and lots and lots of water. Warm water often works faster:blush:


----------



## 25weeker

Hi everyone

Pinksparkle - I know it's hard not to worry but your stitch should stop it opening from where it is placed. My stitch held twins great and had I not got an infection I think I would have went much further. My consultant was convinced if I hadn't had all the other issues my stitch would have got me to term.

Twinkle - glad to hear the bleeding hasn't got any worse. 10-20% for baby is that the percentile they are on? My girls were between the 2nd & 9th percentile when born.

Jadey-fae - lots of fruit and a good fibre breakfast cereal. I think all bran is really high but I hate it so stick to branflakes and weetabix. 

Bluckycharmed - the Internet is now a blessing and a curse. Try and stick to positive stories.

I am 21 weeks tomorrow which is the gestation I ended up in hospital last time. I am more hopeful this time that won't happen but doesn't stop it playing on my mind. I took my daughter to the park yesterday and ached when I got home. Think it was all the walking. She has always been really light so has been carried loads resulting in a lazy 3 year old. I don't want to carry her anymore so I took her buggy. When faced with the choice of buggy or walking she walked. Took us an hour to get to the park! I didn't have the car yesterday but think I will be making sure I have it from now on to minimise my physical activity.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Hi everyone, thank you for the replies. All day yesterday the bleeding seemed to be tapering off (watery browny) but in the early hours of this morning it started back up again bright red. Im not sure what is causing it, the only thing the doctor noticed yesterday was a small clot at the top of my cervix. I also had some cramping/af type pains during the night but they seem to have eased off. Im just waiting on the doctor to start rounds to find out what is next xx


----------



## 25weeker

Keep us updated pink sparkle. I hope the bleeding goes away for good soon xx


----------



## Gwenylovey

Pink_Sparkle said:


> Hi everyone, thank you for the replies. All day yesterday the bleeding seemed to be tapering off (watery browny) but in the early hours of this morning it started back up again bright red. Im not sure what is causing it, the only thing the doctor noticed yesterday was a small clot at the top of my cervix. I also had some cramping/af type pains during the night but they seem to have eased off. Im just waiting on the doctor to start rounds to find out what is next xx

Yes, please do keep us posted and hope all is ok. Luckily, you are in the right place!


----------



## mummy3

Pink-sparkle:hugs: has the doctor been yet? Hope you're ok hun, been thinking about you:hugs: I've found from the bleeding I've been having over the last few months that its heavier in the morning from pooling overnight:hugs:

25 weeker, thats alot of walking, try to take it as easy as you can:hugs: Its really good you're feeling positive:thumbup:

Yep baby is measuring 10-20th centiles, pretty good considering his placenta is affected by the SCH! Out of my 4 I've had babies from 2nd to top of the chart (nearly 7lb at 35 weeks). How's your 3 year olds growth now? 

Blucky, how're you feeling today?:hugs:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I had another appt this am but I guess since I have so little cervix, they arent measuring it anymore. Baby A was 3lb 9 oz and baby B was 3lb 11oz so the doc was very pleased with their weights. Now I guess I am just waiting to see how long they can bake for. 

I hope everyone had a good weekend, and that yall are still baking your babies! :thumbup:


----------



## mummy3

Wow blucky those are brilliant weights:thumbup: What did the doctor say to do in the meantime to help with keeping baking? Hope you had a good weekend!

I've been on antibiotics for the last 3 days for a UTI but baby still cooking:thumbup: 4 days till go get steroids for him:happydance: I dont know if will get the ffn at the end of the week now though, my bleeding has been red and a bit heavier the last couple days so need to see if it calms down for first or the result wont be accurate.

How's everyone else doing? Any sign of pink sparkle?:hugs:


----------



## d_b

Just wanted to add my measurements to this thread! Well so far this pregnancy I just had 1 scan and was 3.5cm at 12 weeks which my doctor said was fine. I have another scan on Friday and really hoping things are ok! 

With my first pregnancy cervix measured 2.9 at 21 weeks, 2.5 at 24 weeks, then put on bedrest and it went back up to 2.9 at 28 weeks. I was just supposed to 'take it easy' after that and I don't think they measured it past then. I went almost to term.


----------



## jadey_fae

That's reassuring that u got to term with a short CL. Giving me hope! How often are they going to scan u this time? Did u have any funnelling?


----------



## 25weeker

bluckycharmed - That is great weights for your babies. Hopefully they will keep baking for a few more weeks at least.

mummy3 - hope your UTI has gone and you bleeding goes away so you can get the FFN test. Not long until you get the steroids.

Welcome d_b - Thanks for your measurements. I like hearing that despite a short cervix you got to near term last time. Gives us all hope.

I am now 21+2 so 2 days past the gestation I ended up in hospital so one milestone down. Although it's not quite the same as they aren't like for like in pregnancies as I was carrying two last time and one this time. So far I am feeling OK though, minimal back pain and no braxton hicks. All of which had started getting by about 18 weeks last time.

I haven't seen pink_sparkle on any of the boards and have to admit I am getting worried about her. Hope she is doing OK.


----------



## 25weeker

As I am so busy in work :haha: I have added everyone's measurements to the 1st page so anyone who looks at the thread doesn't have to read through it all.


----------



## jadey_fae

Thank u 25 weeker (good idea) It doesn't matter but just in case anyone was looking at out stats and wanted to compare: I had a lot of funnelling at my last scan. I think like 9mm.

I'm worried too about pink sparkle but I think no news is good news. If something really bad had happened I don't think she would still be in hosp (if that makes sense?) I think they are watching her closely because of the bleed. I am positive she is still baking :)


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Hi girls, I know some of you all ready to know but my baby is here and in NICU! He was born on monday at exactly 23 weeks gestation. He's a little fighter and we are hoping and praying he gets stronger everyday. 

It turns out my stitch tore, over the weekend I was having increased bleeding with contractions. Morphine seemed to calm them down but they came back again, by monday midday I was 7-8cm dilated and his head was well down. I delivered him at 6.50pm. He was crying (whimpering) and very active. They are very pleased with his breathing. He still has a long road ahead of him but we are so thankful he has a fighting chance. The neonatal doctors have been great, they were right there as I delivered and im so thankful as he was before 24 weeks.

My own consultant had him doomed from the start (of the bleeding etc) Im glad he's showing everyone what he is capable of. 

Could you please send some prayers and positivity our way. Thanks so much xxx


----------



## 25weeker

pink_sparkle - sending lots of prayers and positivity your way.

I seen on the other thread he had a blood transfusion. All perfectly normal in the prem world. Holly had I think 3 with her last one being at 32 weeks gestation. It was touch and go if she needed another at 35 weeks but her bone marrow decided to kick in so she didn't. Apnoea's and desats are also part of the package with a prem and in the beginning they do forget to breathe which of course scares us parents lots and this sends their sats all over the place.

Well done on expressing some milk. It is tough going but your supply will build up over time.

Keep us updated on your amazing wee fighter xx


----------



## mummy3

Pink sparkle, big congrats on your little man:cloud9::hugs: Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way, he sounds such a strong boy:cloud9: Wtg on expressing milk already too, its a long journey but so rewarding:thumbup: Please do keep us updated :hugs: xx

d-b thats awesome you went near to term:thumbup: Good luck for friday:hugs:

25 weeker, yay for getting past the milestones:happydance: How're you feeling today?

Jadey, whens your next check? Hope you're doing ok?:hugs:

Still bleeding heavier today, really need to have slowed at least by tomorrow. It wont go, the bleed area is still big and active, though the blood seems to be swirling more inside the sac on ultrasound but it needs to slow for the ffn to be useful. UTI is gone thankfully.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pink_Sparkle you and your precious baby are in my thoughts and prayers. From what I have read he sounds like a true fighter and I hope for only the best for you and him. 

I hope everyone else is doing well too.

Mummy I hope that the bleeding subsides so you can get the FFN and get an accurate result, but at least the UTI is gone! I HATE utis! 

AFM still baking here. Doc just said to continue to stay in the bed but I must admit I am going crazy. He didnt even bother measuring my cervix on Monday bc since there was only 5mm left he said there was no point. He did make sure I wasnt dilated though, and I wasnt. He said it is high and closed tight, and said I might even be able to hang on another month. I think its crazy how all the docs in my practice say something diff. One says the babies will def be here by 34 weeks, and then this guy said that he thinks they could bake another 5... I guess only they know when they plan on coming.


----------



## mummy3

Blucky, yeah UTIs do suck:dohh:

Everytime the bleeding slows I get excited till it comes back:wacko:

31 weeks is awesome:happydance: Another 3, 4, 5 weeks will make a huge amount of difference too:hugs: Babies do tend to come on their own schedules:hugs: Sorry more bedrest though, its tough going! Are you managing to keep entertained still?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I guess I am keeping as entertained as I can be. I have been on bed rest for 5 weeks today... and finally feel like I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. I spend most of my day on the computer with the TV in the background and then spend some of it actually watching the tv. 

The boredom I have learned to handle... the new pain I am still not real used to.


----------



## 25weeker

mummy3 - Glad to hear the UTI has gone. I hope the bleeding stops soon.

bluckycharmed - Great that you are still baking. It would be fab if your consultant was right and you lasted another 5 weeks because then you might get to take your babies straight home.

Pink_sparkle - I hope Ashton had another stable night.

Everyone else - Hope you are all doing ok.

Not much happening with me. My appointment isn't until 2nd May. When I got my cervix measurement last time and it was good it gives you a couple of days relief but I am back to wondering what it's doing. If only we could see lol. I have been working from home mostly so I can put my feet up. My MIL & FIL are coming today to clean the house which will be good :)


----------



## karenh24

25weeker said:


> mummy3 - Glad to hear the UTI has gone. I hope the bleeding stops soon.
> 
> bluckycharmed - Great that you are still baking. It would be fab if your consultant was right and you lasted another 5 weeks because then you might get to take your babies straight home.
> 
> Pink_sparkle - I hope Ashton had another stable night.
> 
> Everyone else - Hope you are all doing ok.
> 
> Not much happening with me. My appointment isn't until 2nd May. When I got my cervix measurement last time and it was good it gives you a couple of days relief but I am back to wondering what it's doing. If only we could see lol. I have been working from home mostly so I can put my feet up. My MIL & FIL are coming today to clean the house which will be good :)

I hope everyones doing ok. same with me 25 weeker my appointments on the 2nd aswell and not much to tell apart from wondering what my cervix is doing, bit annoyed with the consultant as i'll be nearly 22 weeks (so the time i lost baby last time) and she hasn't booked me for a scan just a review, i will be asking for a scan though


----------



## mummy3

Blucky, 5 weeks seems like a lifetime but to get babies to 34-36 weeks would be amazing, they do so well at that gestation:hugs: Could even take baby straight home! Theres definately a light at the end of the tunnel:hugs:

25 weeker, thats true the relief doesnt last long:hugs: Thats good your in laws are coming to help clean to give you a break:thumbup: How's your toddler with you on rest?

Pink sparkle, thinking of you and Ashton:hugs:

Karen, I really hope they give you a scan at the appointment! How're you feeling?

Bleeding still there today but is slowing again, I'm told it ikely will carry on to delivery as the bleed area is still big and right over my cervix but as long as light then can still do the ffn. Appointment at my OB tomorrow to check cervix and bleed/abruption and get first steroid, then hospital on saturday for the other steroid and see what plan is as changes often:dohh:

Hope everyone is well:flower:


----------



## karenh24

im feeling ok thanx Mummy3 just paranoid with it obviously getting closer to my danger time. im just drinking plenty and resting, time is just going so slowly for me


----------



## jadey_fae

mummy3 said:


> Pink sparkle, big congrats on your little man:cloud9::hugs: Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way, he sounds such a strong boy:cloud9: Wtg on expressing milk already too, its a long journey but so rewarding:thumbup: Please do keep us updated :hugs: xx
> 
> d-b thats awesome you went near to term:thumbup: Good luck for friday:hugs:
> 
> 25 weeker, yay for getting past the milestones:happydance: How're you feeling today?
> 
> Jadey, whens your next check? Hope you're doing ok?:hugs:
> 
> Still bleeding heavier today, really need to have slowed at least by tomorrow. It wont go, the bleed area is still big and active, though the blood seems to be swirling more inside the sac on ultrasound but it needs to slow for the ffn to be useful. UTI is gone thankfully.

Hiya. I'm not having any more cervix checks. Since they put the stitch in they said they wouldn't. I was measuring at 2.3 with 9mm of funnelling. I just hope I get to 24 weeks. I am seeing my doc at 23 weeks. Should I ask for steroids?


----------



## 25weeker

I am still working but am lucky I can work from home so do it with my feet up and my daughter goes to nursery. The only day I don't get to rest really is Friday as that's our day together so I like to take her places but I have stopped climbing about soft play or anything with her. She goes to tumble tots Friday morning and I wait outside the hall for her and there is a cafe so I get a rest there. As my cervix has been ok I have reduced my activity but am not totally stopping unless it starts shortening. When mum & dad are home she thinks dad is much more fun anyway but I have noticed I am getting a lot more kisses and cuddles recently.

jadey_fae - I would speak to the consultant about steroids. If your cervix is doing OK then I would hold off as they are more beneficial if taken closer to delivery.

I have a lovely clean house now :happydance: Makes me want a cleaner when they stop!


----------



## monro84

Had an appt yesterday. He touched the stitch and press on my pelvis (which kinda hurt) he said length is still same so stitch is still good. He measured my stomach this time (First time for this) I did not get the measurements but he said the baby is a little over 2 lbs now. How can he get the weight from the measurements is it just an estimation? 

I go back in 2 wks said I will get a cervical scan then and I have to do my GD test which I did one at 16 wks and passed but I thought that was early IDK maybe they do 2 here. He also said no sex or orgasms he did not want to chance it since I was 2/3rds of the way there. He has not even mentioned steroids. Do I need to mention them?


----------



## mummy3

Karen this time has to be so stressful:hugs: Keep up with the drinking and resting on left side:thumbup:

Jadey might be worth an ask but if your doc thinks your cervix is doing ok and you have no other signs of perterm labour I think I'd hold of for a bit longer yet:hugs: I'm getting them bang at 23 weeks more because of the bleed area weakening the amniotic sac and my history of pprom (with minimal cervical change).

25 weeker, working from home is a good compromise at being able to rest too:thumbup: Do you find yourself getting more cramping/pressure when you have done more?

I do have a cleaner once a week atm and although the kids make it like a bombsite by end of the day after lol its lovely before they get back from school:haha:

More kisses and cuddles is lovely:cloud9: 

My 2 year old has been a bit grumpy the last couple days, I think its teeth but its hard to tell with her:baby:


----------



## 25weeker

Monro - if everything is looking good I would hold off on the steroids. Chat with your consultant at your next appointment.

Mummy3 - I do get a pressure feeling when I do more like babies head is about to come out but the first time I got it I went to triage and all was good so not sure what it actually is. Cramping isn't too bad unless I get myself a little bit out of breathe. 

Karen - I totally understand how you are feeling. I hope they scan you at your next appointment. I think it's going to be a long week for both of us!


----------



## bluckycharmed

25weeker wanna send some cleaning help my way? that would be GREAT! :thumbup:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies,

I wanted to give you my latest measurements from yesterday. I was somewhat confused after my appointment with my perinatologist, so I called her back afterwards and she clarified things a bit. If you remember, at my last scan my length was 3.1 and there were a few mm of funneling, which really freaked me out!

Yesterday, I was getting some really high measurements. I think they were all around 3.8 or higher. My doc said that I was contracting and that this can cause numbers to look higher than they really are and that when she did the measurements I was coming in somewhere over 3 cm. In the official report, she reported that I was measuring 3.4 with no funneling. That was confusing since I thought I saw funneling, but she said that that was the normal shape of a cervix, and not to worry. I feel like I should be able to relax a bit at this point, but I just can't! The funneling last week really scared me and makes me think that my cervix might be unstable. I'm going to continue to take it easy for the next couple of weeks until my next scan.

How is everyone else doing? Pink_sparkle, thinking of you and your little man!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Gweny your CL sounds super good... I wouldnt worry too much. But by all means if you feel more comfortable taking it easy and can, then do so :thumbup:


----------



## 25weeker

Bluckycharmed - if you want to pay for my flight I will come and clean for you :haha:

Gwenlovey - I know it's hard not to worry but so far it's looking good.

Pink_sparkle - hope your feeling better

Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## d_b

I had a scan today and cervix looks good at 3.2cm at 19 weeks. I dont know what I measured at 19 weeks last time (was 2.9 at 21 weeks and 2.4 at 24 weeks last pregnancy). It seemed like the sonographer couldn't measure it at all with the stomach u/s which is all I had last time at 19 weeks.. Today she did a transvaginal u/s to get the measurement.

So, I am hoping I'll prove my doctor wrong and not have a short cervix at all this pregnancy..


----------



## mummy3

:wave:

Gweny, they told me too that contractions alter the length, I got wrong end of atick though and though the contractions shortened it, hard to take it all in sometimes! Those are really good measurements though:thumbup: Its good you'll have lots of monitoring:hugs:

d_b those are great measurements too, very reassuring and I really hope you prove them very wrong:happydance:

How's everyone doing?

Been a busy few days for me, was stable as can be at my appointment on friday and have had steroids:thumbup: It went a bit crazy after my shot this afternoon, was on the monitor and felt very uncomfortable and then the machine started picking up contractions every 1-2min:wacko: My Ob came in and gave me a shot of terbutaline and a drip for fluids and they eased right down pretty quickly thankfully:thumbup: Had to get more monitoring but did get home as long as agree to go back in tomorrow for another monitor and call immediately if starts up again. I'm still really early for keeping baby in one place there so had the doppler out too but he's happy in there:cloud9: The terb dont half make you shake:wacko:


----------



## sunnylove

Have only had one cervical measurement so far at 19 weeks, cervix measured at 0.9 centimeter. Got a stitch put in the same day.


----------



## jadey_fae

Hi sunnylove. Do u have any history that could have caused your cervix to shorten?


----------



## sunnylove

None at all. I've never been pregnant before, I'm only 22, haven't had any surgeries, none of the women in my family have had this etc. Guess I was just born with it. The good news is that there is no indication I have a _weak_ cervix, just a short one. A very short one. They contemplated doing the surgery because there's no indication my cervix is weak and can't hold the baby, but because it is so short they wanted to take the precaution and get the cerclage.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Mummy how was your follow up today?


----------



## jadey_fae

sunnylove said:


> None at all. I've never been pregnant before, I'm only 22, haven't had any surgeries, none of the women in my family have had this etc. Guess I was just born with it. The good news is that there is no indication I have a _weak_ cervix, just a short one. A very short one. They contemplated doing the surgery because there's no indication my cervix is weak and can't hold the baby, but because it is so short they wanted to take the precaution and get the cerclage.

Very true! Some woman can carry twins to term no problem with a short cervix like yours. It's when they see a change early on that they seem to worry. I am sure u will be fine! How come they measured your cervix if you have no risk factors? I had to fight to have anyone measure mine and I have lots of risk factors!
Was bed rest advised ir carry on as normal?


----------



## 25weeker

hello All

Hope everyone is well.

I have updated the front sheet.

mummy 3 - how did your appointment go?


----------



## karenh24

nothing new with me thats why i've been quiet but have been keeping updated with whats going on, on the thread.just waiting for my appointment thursday x


----------



## sunnylove

jadey_fae said:


> sunnylove said:
> 
> 
> None at all. I've never been pregnant before, I'm only 22, haven't had any surgeries, none of the women in my family have had this etc. Guess I was just born with it. The good news is that there is no indication I have a _weak_ cervix, just a short one. A very short one. They contemplated doing the surgery because there's no indication my cervix is weak and can't hold the baby, but because it is so short they wanted to take the precaution and get the cerclage.
> 
> Very true! Some woman can carry twins to term no problem with a short cervix like yours. It's when they see a change early on that they seem to worry. I am sure u will be fine! How come they measured your cervix if you have no risk factors? I had to fight to have anyone measure mine and I have lots of risk factors!
> Was bed rest advised ir carry on as normal?Click to expand...

I don't know, they just checked on my cervix after a normal ultrasound. And yes, I'm hoping my cervix can hold up just fine, there's no indication that its weak! And yes I'm on full bed rest for a week, but hopefully minimum after that.


----------



## mummy3

:wave:

Sunny, scary to have to get a stitch but hopefully it is just short and not weak:hugs: Will you get regular checks?

Jadey thats terrible they're making you fight for checks:hugs: 

Blucky how's the twins holding up?

Good luck for thursday karen:hugs:

How're you doing 25 weeker?

My appointment went much better yesterday, little man was behaving himself:thumbup: steroids are making me hungry:blush::haha: Still getting alot of pressure and cramps but nothing like the other day and I have my OB on call if anything starts, cant fault how fast and on the ball they're being:thumbup: I think I may have a few more weeks:baby:


----------



## karenh24

Thank u Mummy3 :hugs:


----------



## bluckycharmed

mummy3 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Sunny, scary to have to get a stitch but hopefully it is just short and not weak:hugs: Will you get regular checks?
> 
> Jadey thats terrible they're making you fight for checks:hugs:
> 
> Blucky how's the twins holding up?
> 
> Good luck for thursday karen:hugs:
> 
> How're you doing 25 weeker?
> 
> My appointment went much better yesterday, little man was behaving himself:thumbup: steroids are making me hungry:blush::haha: Still getting alot of pressure and cramps but nothing like the other day and I have my OB on call if anything starts, cant fault how fast and on the ball they're being:thumbup: I think I may have a few more weeks:baby:

Theyre still in there. Almost 32 weeks! They wont be measuring my cervix anymore since there was only 5mm left. At my appt today they didnt even do a manual check... I was hoping they would bc I dont know if im starting to dilate or not with all these contractions :shrug:


----------



## mummy3

32 weeks would be brilliant and any extra weeks a bonus:hugs: Are you on meds for the contractions? Seems odd they wont check even through ultrasound with you being symptomatic for preterm labour. Have you had the FFN? If thats negative would be a weight lifted for you:hugs:


----------



## 25weeker

bluckycharmed - 32 weeks tomorrow. :happydance::happydance:

Will update with my cervical length after my appointment tomorrow morning.

Hope everyone is well.

Off to bed now as I have sat on the sofa on the computer with a really bad posture and can feel it on my back so am going to straighten myself up lying down and remember tomorrow to sit properly :dohh:


----------



## mummy3

Good luck tomorrow 25 weeker:hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

25weeker, hoping for a nice long measurement tomorrow!


----------



## 25weeker

Hello All

Well today was my best measurement yet at 4.7cm. Not actually convinced it was that long because it was the quickest scan ever with 1 measurement taken but am happy that it is still long and showing no signs of funnelling.

I seen a different doctor today and she queried why I was having a growth scan in 2 weeks and I said well I would prefer a cervical one and she said OK we will change it then :happydance::happydance:

I think if all looks well in 2 weeks I will be a bit more reassured that there is a good possibility of making it further than 25+2.


----------



## karenh24

oh thats amazing 25weeker glad things are going good, my appointments 2mro, just hope they don't say they won't scan me anymore my husbands going with me because he'l kick up a fuss if they refuse


----------



## Gwenylovey

Great news 25weeker!!


----------



## mummy3

25 weeker thats an awesome measurement!:happydance: Wtg getting the cervical scan for next time too:thumbup:

I hope they give you a scan karen:hugs: Sometimes the men there can help in getting the tests:winkwink:

How're you doing gweny?

Hope everyones doing as well as they can:hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

mummy3 said:


> 25 weeker thats an awesome measurement!:happydance: Wtg getting the cervical scan for next time too:thumbup:
> 
> I hope they give you a scan karen:hugs: Sometimes the men there can help in getting the tests:winkwink:
> 
> How're you doing gweny?
> 
> Hope everyones doing as well as they can:hugs:

Im doing pretty well. I know my measurements have been good but I can't help but still worry. I was contracting during the scan and my ob said that can lead to falsely high measurements so I'm not sure of how accurate the cl was. I'm just taking it easy and if my next measurement on Monday is good I will feel a lot better!

Glad to see all seems to be going well for you!


----------



## mummy3

Did they take several measurements when they did the cervical length and you had contractions? Mine goes up and down with contractions (I thought was other way and it shortened but I dont think I listened too close:blush:) and they concentrate on the lower measurement. Monday is not so far away:hugs: What times your appointment? I'm back at perinatology at 8am monday too for growth scan and internal scan.


----------



## Gwenylovey

They did take several measurements and it did vary. I think a little over 3 was the shortest and some were well over 4. I just hope the lowest measurement was accurate since I was contracting. I'll let you all know how Monday goes and Mummy please do the same!


----------



## 25weeker

Good luck today Karen x


----------



## karenh24

thank u 25 weeker my appointments at 11.30 but i probably won't be back on here till the evening so i'll keep u all updated later


----------



## MrsGSI

Hi Ladies:flower::flower:

Hope everyone has been doing great, it's two weeks since i posted my last measurement so i'm back today to put in my latest ones.

pink_sparkle: Congratulations! I hope you are both doing great, you are in my thoughts and prayers.

16+6 weeks = 3.6 cm (No funneling):thumbup:

She had to take a few measurements and settled for the shortest cos when she started the scan, she said it was almost 4 cm but then proceeded to get a better angle.

I have also been reading the thread and some of you ladies have mentioned that contractions makes the length longer, seeing that my last measurement was 3.2 cm, could i be contracting without knowing? I don't have any signs at all, not even Braxton hicks, please let me know your take on this or does the cervix length just alter by itself either way sometimes?

I have recently gone back to doing light exercises and was even worried this could affect it negatively, shocked to see it's gone longer.


----------



## Gwenylovey

MrsGSI, looking good! I do know that the cervix is dynamic and measurements can fluctuate somewhat so a difference is a few mm is not typically very significant. 

As for the contractions, apparently I was having them during the ultrasound and had no idea. I don't think that the tech knew it, but my ob looked at the images and said that she could tell. She took the shortest measurement and also apparently adjusted some of the measurements for the contraction, although I have no idea how she would do that. Some of my measurements were very high - like significantly over 4 cm and then would come down to 3.something so I think that makes it more obvious that I was contracting. If your doctor didn't mention anything about contractions then I bet that was your measurement!


----------



## 25weeker

MrsGSI - That is a great measurement. All my scan's have been different and this weeks was the longest it's ever been although it was also the quickest scan ever with one measurement taken so not convinced it is quite as long but am happy that it is still long.

I have been told by my last consultant and this one that your cervix does change and that is perfectly normal.


----------



## mummy3

Thinking of you karen, I hope its going really well:hugs:

Gweny, over 3 is still really good:thumbup: Hopefully monday will bring more good measurements!

MrsGSI, I would say if you're not feeling any then chances are theres not too much happening contraction wise, the differences on the scan between the measurements would be pretty big from what I've been told. The length does shorten naturally as you get further into second tri as well.

My Cl was going up and down, pretty much halfing in length, I think 1.4 upto near 3 but need check that, during the last check, they had 2 different sonographers in at one point (one a trainee) watching it, my contractions are getting stronger and I'm noticing them. From what've been told too the lowest measurement when the cervix is that dynamic is the most indicative of outcome. 

25 weeker, that does sound a very fast check! Hopefully they'll take a few more measurements next time to be safe:thumbup: 

How's everyone doing resting wise? My kids have all had various lurgies the last week or so and although we have a nanny while I'm on bedrest they're very clingy:cloud9: My youngest has been a handful too, she has no sense of danger and been upto mischief lol, she has rett syndrome so completely none verbal and her balance/motor skills are regressing so its an interesting combination!


----------



## karenh24

Hey everyone my appointment went ok, got there at 11.30 and didn't get out till 2pm was a long wait, consultant just checked me over, urine, blood pressure etc and babies heartbeat and position everything was good im booked in for a scan on tuesday :)


----------



## MrsGSI

Gwenylovey, 25weeker, mummy3 Thank you guys.

I'm glad i'm still well above the safe level, hopefully it will stay like that way. I saw my Consultant on Monday and he had a look at the scan picture but didn't mention contractions so i'll just stop worrying about that until he brings it up.

Thanks guys, for always been so welcoming and willing to help:hugs::hugs:


----------



## 25weeker

Karen great you are getting a scan on Tuesday.

Gwenylovey - I think we are the same gestation. Are you due on 1st Sept?


----------



## Gwenylovey

25weeker said:


> Karen great you are getting a scan on Tuesday.
> 
> Gwenylovey - I think we are the same gestation. Are you due on 1st Sept?

Yes, I am!


----------



## 25weeker

Karen good luck tomorrow.

Bank holiday here and although England appears to have lovely sunshine in Scotland we have clouds! I put dd in nursery and spent the day relaxing but omg I feel so guilty. I know it will be worth it if I get to term.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies, well good news for me. I had my scan today at 23.1 weeks and cervix was measuring 3.5 with no funneling. I'm pretty happy with that measurement! I feel like now I can finally relax some and will be gradually increasing my activity level. I still won't be overdoing it after having funneling earlier on though!


----------



## 25weeker

Gwenlovey that is great and you must be so relieved. :happydance::happydance:

Even with good measurements like you I am taking it easy so they stay that way!

Updated front page. Hopefully everyone's measurements are on there. If not let me know x


----------



## karenh24

i've got my scan 2mro ladies but its not til 4.30 so will update and let u know how i get on


----------



## mummy3

My appointment was pretty good too:thumbup: Little man following his growth line and cervix at the 2cm mark on average. Bleed is the same size but moved off the cervix mostly as the placenta has moved up. Perinatologist says can do ffn on thursday with my OB so long as little to no bleeding and if neg carry on as I am on bedrest at home and if pos then either redo steroids at 25/26 weeks or wait for pprom and try and give them while postponing labour (this is my history). He was pretty confident we could get to 26-28weeks:happydance: 

Gweny, thats brilliant measurements, has to be such a relief:happydance::hugs: Be such a good feeling to do more activity!

25 weeker, make the most of the relaxing time:cloud9: How're you feeling now?

Thinking of you tomorrow karen, have everything crossed for good news for you:hugs:


----------



## sunnylove

New measurement for me. Somewhere between .4 and .7 at 20 weeks with funneling.


----------



## 25weeker

Thanks sunnylove I have updated the front page.

mummy3 That was all positive at your appointment. It would be fab if you got to 28 weeks. What gestation are you now?

Typical it's a beautiful sunny day here and I am back to work! I now feel like time is dragging a lot and feel like getting over that 25+2 week mark is never coming. Just have to try and keep myself busy with work during the day but concentration levels def aren't the best.


----------



## karenh24

hey hope everyone is doing ok!
I had my scan today cervix is still the same no change and closed so won't need to see the consultant for another 3 weeks also checked on blood flow to the baby etc everything is going well :)


----------



## Gwenylovey

Great news Karen!! :happydance:


----------



## mummy3

Brilliant new karen!!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## 25weeker

Brilliant news Karen :happydance::happydance:


----------



## karenh24

Thank you everyone :)


----------



## 25weeker

I had my final cervical scan today at 24+3 and it looked nice and closed and measured 3.4 :happydance: I now feel a little more confident I will get past 25+2. The sonographer today was really good and it was a man which I have never had! He took his time checking baby first and then he asked me did I know what I was having. When I said they think it's a boy he asked would I like him to check again. Seen a little thing dangling between his legs so def a boy :thumbup: 

I am back to see the consultant in 2 weeks time and then I have a growth scan booked for 28 weeks.


----------



## Gwenylovey

25weeker, that is fantastic news! You must feel so comforted!


----------



## mummy3

25 weeker thats awesome:happydance: Congrats on your little man:cloud9: How're you feeling in yourself?

How's everyone else doing?

I had a check with my OB today, still not got the ffn with bleeding but had an abdominal and internal ultrasound, baby is good but cervix is down to 1.3cm now and he's head down and engaged :shock: I had lost my plug at the weekend so was nervous about today.


----------



## MrsGSI

25weeker : Congrats on your little Man:happydance:..i'm kinda hoping for a boy as well (have a DD already but will be happy with a healthy baby no matter the sex), we'll find out next week. Also glad your Cervix is going strong. :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing Great ...

Just got back from my scan and things are still the same down there so super excited and positive . Only thing is she told me i have a low lying placenta but she wasn't really concerned, just mentioned that we should keep monitoring it and it might rectify itself.
Have to admit i haven't been the most careful person in this pregnancy and still do most of the things i do before like exercises, lifting heavy stuff and just generally been less cautious etc(last pregnancy was almost 15 years ago so finding it hard to get used to it:haha:) and I've been reading that reduced strenuous activity will help with this so planning to take it easy from now on.
Anyways, measurements below.

18+6 = 3.6cm (no funneling)


----------



## 25weeker

Thanks everyone.

Mummy3 - Thats good your cervix is still closed. Hopefully give you at least a few more weeks if not more. I am feeling ok just now but it's usually by the weekend I start wondering what my cervix is doing again and I will hit 25 weeks on Sunday so think it will be a stressful week next week.

MrsGSI - great your cervix has stayed the same. Good luck at your 20 week scan.


----------



## monro84

Not sure if I updated last week (28 wks 4 days) but I had my fist US ckup since stitch placed and cervix was 2cm so went from 2.5 when I had stitch placed to 2 cm BUT yesterday I went (29 wks 4 days) and it was 3 cm :happydance:. I did get steroid shots last week after the meausremnet but he said I will not be getting anymore :shrug: and I have another appt in 2 wks.


----------



## 25weeker

That's great monroe:happydance:

I have updated everyone on front page. Hopefully not missed anyone


----------



## sunnylove

New measurement for me at 22 weeks - 0cm!


----------



## 25weeker

Sunny sorry to hear your 0. I lay for 5 days 5cm dilated and membranes bulging last time before they agreed to try a stitch so fingers crossed you will get to at least 24 weeks and hopefully further xx


----------



## mummy3

MrsGSI, yay for finding out the sex next week, thinking blue for you! Brilliant cervical length too:happydance: Low placentas usually move up, I started low this time but its moved up enough for vaginal birth:thumbup: My 3rd was a c section for a preavia though, it started completely covering and they're more likely not to move up but still can. Take it easy with lifting and bending in the meantime:hugs:

25 weeker, will be thinking of you on sunday:hugs: Heres to getting to 26 weeks as fast as possible for you:hugs:

Monro thats brilliant:happydance: Must be down to where you are for the steroids, my docs want another course before he gets here. 

Sunny:hugs: What do the doctors say about that?:hugs:

I'm more worried about contractions than cervical length for now, getting really worried my water is just going to go at any minute, would feel so much better to be at 28+ weeks! I know we all have the same worries and desires to get to a similar safer time:hugs:


----------



## mummy3

25 weeker my 25+5 measurement was 1.3cm:flower:


----------



## 25weeker

Mummy3 I am the same if I get to 28 weeks I would feel much better. Fingers crossed we both get there xx


----------



## sunnylove

mummy3 said:


> Sunny:hugs: What do the doctors say about that?:hugs:

They said I probably have a few more weeks but hoping I can make it further. My stitch has migrated down and they don't want to do a second stitch. Will probably be on hospital bed rest starting at 24 weeks.


----------



## mummyosborne

Hi girls, sorry to jump on this thread but i guessed you would be able to answer my question the best, i had my dd at 29 weeks but ths pregnancy i havent had any extra appointments or anything which makes me a little nervous, at my 22 week scan it turned out i was 23 weeks and they measured my cervix and it was 2.5 cms, ive heard this is not great, but they didnt say anything about it, is it okay? or should i be concerned? thanks girls :) xx


----------



## jadey_fae

Hi mummyosborne :) With your daughter was it determined why you gave birth at 29 weeks?
I would say 2.5 is still ok. Shorter than average but still ok. Some ladies carries to term with a shorter cervix but since you only have one measurement to go by it's hard to say what your cervix has been up to. It's the shortening/changes that happen over time that are worrying.
I would insists on a another Cervical Length check a week after your last and maybe ask for steroids as a precaution.


----------



## 25weeker

Mummyosborne - 2.5 is at the shorter end of cervical length however with that being your one and only measurement it's difficult to say whether it has been shortening or if a short cervix is the norm for you. Some people have naturally short cervix's but it is strong so doesn't cause any issues. I think you should ask them to check your cervix again by the time you are 28 weeks to see if it is still closed and a good length. If its not you can go on bedrest which can give you a good few more weeks and get the steroids for your baby's lungs.

Good luck xx


----------



## mummy3

Sunnylove:hugs: I dont know anything about stitches but few more weeks would be really good, hve you had steroids yet? Bedrest is so so tough (14 weeks so far here and counting) is there anyway you can do strict bedrest at home? I was offered hospitl rest but fortunately we managed to get a nanny and I'm able to do strict rest at home. The early 20 weeks are the hardest:hugs: 

Mummyosbourne do you know why your daughter was so early? 2.5cm is on the short side but borderline for worrying and its hard to get an idea of changing like 25weeker and jadey said without more checks:hugs:

How is everyone?

Been an eventful weekend for me, I didnt feel any movement all saturday night then into sunday morning so went to get checked out, of course little guy starts wriggling soon monitor is on:dohh: The monitor was showing strong regular contrctions though and I was only feeling a few of them for some reason. So got the terbutaline shot which helped slow them and then they did the ffn finally and a cervical check. Somehow am now 2cm dilated but the ffn was negative:happydance: Got antibiotics for another bad uti. Looks like will get to 28 weeks:cloud9: Considering the size of the clot and it affecting the placenta this is incredible, none of the perinatologists had any hope he would get even close to viability! Bedrest sucks but it seems to make a difference!


----------



## 25weeker

mummy3 that is fab news your FFN was negative :happydance::happydance: Not so good about the UTI though :nope:

I am resting this week to hope I make it to 26 weeks on Sunday. I think baby had a big growth spurt over the weekend as I woke up and my bump had grown lots overnight. It is so weird that tomorrow at 25+2 I know what my baby would look like out of the womb. (all 24/25 weekers look alike when they are born!)


----------



## Swisswife

Hello Ladies,

Please may i join this thread?

I went to my monthly dr.appt today and he controlled the cervix and even though it was closed, he found it was short at 3.1 when it should be 3.5 and that there was funneling. He wants to see me again in two weeks to see if it continues diminishing as he compared it to my son's delivery at approximately the same time in the term and there was quite a bit of difference. I am obviously very freaked out by this news and have been googling like crazy and not always recomforted. He hasnt put me on bed rest yet but has asked me to avoid carrying the baby who is around 13 kilos for the next two weeks to see if it makes a difference otherwise, he will stop me from working and have me on bed rest. I am presuming by 24 weeks a cerclage is no longer an option anyway.

Do you have any advice on how or what to do? does the cervix extend if I rest and will the funneling repair itself? Should i insist on seeing my dr.earlier? do i need to ask for an FFN test? is it possible that the measurement was worse because the baby's head was close to the cervix causing pressure?

Is it possible that this is happening because of the induction i had with my son? I 
am petrified that I've done something wrong and this is due to stress.


----------



## 25weeker

Hi swisswife - my consultant told me that anything over 3 was totally fine. Your cervix can change in length. At 18+3 mine was 3.2 and since then it has grown and shrunk. My last measurement at 24+3 was 3.4. If you have a look on the front page you can see everyone's variations.

I am not on bed rest but I am taking things a lot easier and I try not to lifted daughter too much.

If there is any issues it is def not your fault. There is no harm in asking if you could be checked next week and see what they say if it makes you feel better.

Good luck xx


----------



## mummy3

I didnt know they all looked the same at that gestation 25weeker, thats really cool! Not long to 26 weeks:happydance:

Swisswife that sounds like an ok measurement, its good they're rechecking in a couple weeks, try to take it easy in the meantime:hugs: The cervix can go up and down in length, ffn wont be accurate until 24 weeks and not needed unless you have other signs of preterm labour. Try to relax as much as possible:hugs:

I was doing really good the last couple days then this afternoon I got a sharp pain again on the lower left side and felt tired so had a nap. An hour later I get up and have bled everywhere :( Go straight to the hospital and thankfully get into perinatology before closing, baby is good but I have further placental abruption, the pain was ripping of the placenta. So now stuck in hospital, had the first of the second round of steroids and got a drip in, they wont stop labour now due to the bleed so trying to cross everything!


----------



## jadey_fae

Oh goodness, u poor thing mummy3. Thinking of you and sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Swisswife

25weeker said:


> Hi swisswife - my consultant told me that anything over 3 was totally fine. Your cervix can change in length. At 18+3 mine was 3.2 and since then it has grown and shrunk. My last measurement at 24+3 was 3.4. If you have a look on the front page you can see everyone's variations.
> 
> I am not on bed rest but I am taking things a lot easier and I try not to lifted daughter too much.
> 
> If there is any issues it is def not your fault. There is no harm in asking if you could be checked next week and see what they say if it makes you feel better.
> 
> Good luck xx

Thanks! It was a short night and I want to burst in to tears everytime I think about it. I am going to try to stay positive and pray...
I have asked for progesterone capsules though just in case I am contracting and i didn't know it.


----------



## Swisswife

mummy3 said:


> I didnt know they all looked the same at that gestation 25weeker, thats really cool! Not long to 26 weeks:happydance:
> 
> Swisswife that sounds like an ok measurement, its good they're rechecking in a couple weeks, try to take it easy in the meantime:hugs: The cervix can go up and down in length, ffn wont be accurate until 24 weeks and not needed unless you have other signs of preterm labour. Try to relax as much as possible:hugs:
> 
> I was doing really good the last couple days then this afternoon I got a sharp pain again on the lower left side and felt tired so had a nap. An hour later I get up and have bled everywhere :( Go straight to the hospital and thankfully get into perinatology before closing, baby is good but I have further placental abruption, the pain was ripping of the placenta. So now stuck in hospital, had the first of the second round of steroids and got a drip in, they wont stop labour now due to the bleed so trying to cross everything!

Oh my gosh, thank you for thinking of me and replying but take care of yourself. Keeping my fingers crossed and sending you lots of good vibes:hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

Hi ladies, I'm sorry to jump in and ask for help, I read most of this thread the other day in preparation for my consultants appointment. I will give you a brief idea of my history then ask my question;

in Nov 2011 I lost my first baby at 19 1/2 weeks, as my waters broke after what I now know were contractions (but I never even thought this could happen so never suspected it). I had a consultants appointment afterwards to find out what caused my PPROM, however nothing was found. I was told next pregnancy I would get a cervical scan at 12 weeks then again at 16 weeks to check everything is ok.
Fastforward to now, I am 13 weeks pregnant & had my consultants appointment on Monday where she said I should of had my cervix measured at 12 weeks but as I didnt I needed one in the next few days, one at 16 weeks and again at 20 weeks. She sent me out with a slip to take to the desk to request an appointment. The woman on the desk told me they would phone me regarding the one in the next few days as the slip said ASAP. I havent had a call so I call them up this morning only to be told that they were confused about the ASAP scan and didnt bother booking it. So I tell them if the consultant wants me to have a scan as she knows my history surely it needs to be booked. OK to cut a long story short, she has asked a sonographer and they said they dont usually do it before 16 week so the appointment woman will not book me. I have kicked up a fuss as quite frankly I am sick of them making decisions behind the doctors/consultants back as in July last year I was refused a scan as the sonographer said no even though my doctor requested one for me & I walked around for another week with an ectopic pregnancy that was so close to bursting I was rushed in for emergency surgery.

Is it normal to have a cervical measurement take before 16 weeks? I am in the UK so just wanted some idea as I am getting really stressed out (which I shouldnt be doing)

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## mummy3

Thanks guys:hugs: Still holding on here so far, got transferred by ambulance across to the UCSD medical centre with the level 4 NICU and met the neonatologist in preparation so in the right place:thumbup: Hoping to get a visit from my 2 littlest kids soon:cloud9: Feel a bit like a pin cushion:wacko: Now to lay here and try to keep the rest of the placenta on!

Bride2b I'd be fuming if they went behind the consultants back! I would complain and push for the check, you obviouly need it if your consulant wants it asap! I got my first measurment at just over 13 weeks I think, they wanted a baseline but I'm in California. Sorry for your loss hun:hugs: x


----------



## karenh24

Thinking of you Mummy3


----------



## 25weeker

Mummy3 how scary. Thinking of you xx

Bride2b my cervical scans started at 16 weeks but were fortnightly not 4 weekly. My hospital usually stop cervical scans at 22 weeks but they knew how anxious I was so done the final one at 24 weeks. The consultant said at the time the sonographer might kick up a fuss and we would have to deal with it of they do. Thankfully they didn't. Can you ring your consultants receptionist and ask her to push it through?


----------



## truthbtold

This is a awesome thread and I wish it was here in 2011 when I was losing my mind, Its a tough journey but I know that all of you can make it to the finish line (hugs) to all of you.


----------



## Swisswife

Hope you are all doing well. 
I still have 10 days till my next appt so i've asked in the meanwhile for progesterone tablets (twice a day vaginally) and he sent me a prescription so that I can at least I feel that I am doing something to protect my baby as he probably won't give me a stitch. I am hoping to at least get some more rest this weekend.


----------



## Bride2b

mummy3 said:


> Thanks guys:hugs: Still holding on here so far, got transferred by ambulance across to the UCSD medical centre with the level 4 NICU and met the neonatologist in preparation so in the right place:thumbup: Hoping to get a visit from my 2 littlest kids soon:cloud9: Feel a bit like a pin cushion:wacko: Now to lay here and try to keep the rest of the placenta on!
> 
> Bride2b I'd be fuming if they went behind the consultants back! I would complain and push for the check, you obviouly need it if your consulant wants it asap! I got my first measurment at just over 13 weeks I think, they wanted a baseline but I'm in California. Sorry for your loss hun:hugs: x

Gosh I hope you are ok, this must be really scary for you, keeping things crossed that everything will be ok xx

Thank you for your support when you must be going through a nightmare & thanks you everyone else.
I managed to kick up a fight (and did phone the consultants receptionist to try & get in touch with the consultant regarding the issue), the stupid woman I was dealing with who books the appointments finally called back & agreed to booking an appointment - which should have just been done in the start as it was requested :dohh: , so I have a scan tomorrow morning & hope that my cervix looks good - I assume its anything over 3 I should be aiming for from what I have read. I'm just really scared of things not being right :shrug:


----------



## Swisswife

Good luck for tomorrow bride2b!

Mummy3, hope you are doing okay.


----------



## Bride2b

Thank you Swisswife xx

I just had my scan, I'm 13 +5 and my cervix measured 3.4cm which I believe is good at this stage so I am happy for now, just got to wait until 16 weeks for my next & keep my fingers crossed in the mean time xx


----------



## jadey_fae

Bride2b said:


> Hi ladies, I'm sorry to jump in and ask for help, I read most of this thread the other day in preparation for my consultants appointment. I will give you a brief idea of my history then ask my question;
> 
> in Nov 2011 I lost my first baby at 19 1/2 weeks, as my waters broke after what I now know were contractions (but I never even thought this could happen so never suspected it). I had a consultants appointment afterwards to find out what caused my PPROM, however nothing was found. I was told next pregnancy I would get a cervical scan at 12 weeks then again at 16 weeks to check everything is ok.
> Fastforward to now, I am 13 weeks pregnant & had my consultants appointment on Monday where she said I should of had my cervix measured at 12 weeks but as I didnt I needed one in the next few days, one at 16 weeks and again at 20 weeks. She sent me out with a slip to take to the desk to request an appointment. The woman on the desk told me they would phone me regarding the one in the next few days as the slip said ASAP. I havent had a call so I call them up this morning only to be told that they were confused about the ASAP scan and didnt bother booking it. So I tell them if the consultant wants me to have a scan as she knows my history surely it needs to be booked. OK to cut a long story short, she has asked a sonographer and they said they dont usually do it before 16 week so the appointment woman will not book me. I have kicked up a fuss as quite frankly I am sick of them making decisions behind the doctors/consultants back as in July last year I was refused a scan as the sonographer said no even though my doctor requested one for me & I walked around for another week with an ectopic pregnancy that was so close to bursting I was rushed in for emergency surgery.
> 
> Is it normal to have a cervical measurement take before 16 weeks? I am in the UK so just wanted some idea as I am getting really stressed out (which I shouldnt be doing)
> 
> Thanks ladies xx


Hi. I am also in the UK and was refused cervical scans until 16 weeks. They said the reasoning for this being that IC doesn't show itself before then. They scanned me every2 weeks and watched my cervix go from closed and long at 16 weeks to funnelled and short at 20 weeks. They then put a stitch in.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies,

I've been meaning to update, but have moved within the past week and life has been crazy! I had a measurement last Monday at 25 weeks and 1/2 days. Cervical length was over 4 cm and shortest was 3.8 - I couldn't believe it! I am feeling much more relaxed now.

Mummy, hope all is well!

Bride2be, that is a good measurement, and glad they will take another look at 16 weeks.


----------



## Bride2b

OMG Jadey thats scarey, this is what I am scared of as I am getting a scan at 16 weeks then 20 weeks. I really want to push for one for 18 weeks as at 19 1/2 weeks was then I lost my first baby so I see this as the critical time for me. I'll be a nervous wreck if they dont scan me between 16 & 20 as I know your cervix can change so much in a short space of time!

Gweny those measurement sound really positive  x


----------



## jadey_fae

thats odd as I believe it's normal practice to scan fortnightly. Definitely push for it. Someone on here gave me some good advice regarding the nhs as I was refused cervical scans all together and really had to argue to get them to take me seriously and it's a good job I did. Any way if they refuse u a scan at 18 weeks tell them that you want that in writing. That seems to get their backs up. Always gets me what I want! LOL


----------



## Bride2b

Thanks for that bit of advice,it's kind if playing on my mind today about the danger of not having a scan at the critical time when I lost my first baby. I'm sure if I raise my concerns (I hope) they will listen.


----------



## sunnylove

Bride2b, that's a tough one. Obviously they want to make sure you have incompetent cervix before they do surgery. It is possible you just went into preterm labor spontaneously with your first. True ic is when you efface and dilate without contractions. Sometimes it is hard to tell if the contractions came first or the cervix weakened first. They don't do routine cervical exams in the US typically until 20 weeks unless you've had PTL before.


----------



## d_b

I have my next check on Wednesday morning @24 weeks.. that's when I got signed off work last pregnancy so I'm pretty nervous! I am trying to get the house cleaned and everything done before the scan just in case I am stuck in bed for the next few months.. obviously the wrong thing to do but I can't help myself!


----------



## 25weeker

Bride2b - Def keep asking for a scan at 18 weeks. My hospital only scanned until 22 weeks but I kept saying to them I wanted one at 24 weeks which I eventually got.

Gwenylovey - great to hear your measurement which so good.

d_b - good luck on Wednesday.

mummy3 - Hoping everything is ok.

sunny - how are you doing? 

Well I am now 26+1 so I am now stepping into new territory as I have never been this pregnant before :happydance: Still not far enough for me to relax any but heading in the right direction. I see my consultant on Wednesday again but don't think much will happen then as I have no more cervical scans and I will be getting a growth scan at 28 weeks.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: everyone,

Looking for some advice and think you ladies maybe able to help. I am 24 weeks pregnant with my 5th pregnancy very sadly my first 3 ended in mc, I had two missed miscarriage were I had to have erpc and one natural loss. I very luckily went onto have a fourth pregnancy which ended in my beautiful baby boy (who is now 21 months) it was a very up & down pregnancy with some complications he was breech and due to my placenta failing he had to be born early at 36 weeks so I never went into labour with him.

Since having him I had to have treatment for precancerous cell. I had regular scans at the beginning of this pregnancy as like with my son I had lots of bleeding & cramping they didn't measure my cervix and when we went for our 20 week scan the consultant (due to my history I am midwife and consultant led) sent me back in to have my cervical length measured it was 28mm he said it was ok but just ok and wanted to keep an eye on it to check for any changes, so I was booked in for a scan at 24 weeks which I had done last Friday. I also got a growth scan which I wasn't expected my son was little so they want to keep an eye on this baby have another growth scan at 28 and 35 weeks. My cervical length is now measuring at 25mm when the scan lady put pressure on my tummy there was no change to the cervix which was a good thing. We then saw the consultant (a different one this time) who was very matter of fact just said 25mm is fine and that was it she was half way out of her seat when I was asking a question about the fact it had changed she didn't really answer me but said I could request a cervical scan at my next growth scan which seemed odd to me. I then asked her if it could shorten again and all she said was well you didn't go into early labour with your son I responded with I didn't go into labour with my son at all he had to be delivered early due to my placenta failing (it felt like she hadn't even read my notes and was very dismissive) I also pointed out that they never measure my cervical length with my son so I don't know what it was and then that was it and she was gone. I have always had amazing care from the hospital through the mc and pregnancies this is the first time I left feeling a bit unsure about things. 

I'm seeing my midwife this week so going to have a chat with her just looking for advice I'm realise 25mm is on the low end of the scale but still in the normal range I think what worries me more than anything is that it has changed and the consultant at 20 weeks that's what his concern was. I feel odd going for a 28 week scan and requesting another scan will they do it?Really hope I don't have to see the same consultant as I've just seen didn't like her she didn't even introduce herself.


----------



## d_b

Can you not just ask for them to look at your cervix during that 28 week scan?

25mm is what my doctor considers a borderline length. I was told above 25mm is ok (but they want 30mm). At under 25 mm (if it has decreased from the last measurement, anyway) my doctor gets concerned. 

I had very similar measurements to you in my last pregnancy, 29mm at 21 weeks and 24mm at 24 weeks. I was put on bedrest at 24 weeks and remeasured at 28 weeks, when I was back to 29mm. After that they stopped measuring as there's nothing they could do, I was already on bedrest - I was told to stay on modified bedrest (basically take it easy) until 34 weeks. 

I know 36 weeks is early and you could potentially have gone into early labour at 36.5 weeks, but my doctor seemed to be most concerned about delivery before 34 weeks so maybe that is why your consultant says you will be ok since you didn't go into early labour. I don't agree with that but maybe that is their thought process! My doctor says every pregnancy is different and although I went nearly to term last time he is still scanning my cervix every month.


----------



## d_b

Just a post with my updated measurements:

19w - 3.2cm
24w - 2.6cm

I'm getting rescanned in a week.


----------



## monro84

Well went to appt yesterday had another GD test even messed up and drank 2 cokes because I messed up on the first one so but I stil passed they said I was a little anemic but 9 out of 10 women at this stage was. Had another cervical scan and it was back to 2cm and I even saw on the US how open it was it was (looked like it funneled to the stitch) alot more open from 2 wks ago. He asked me what I did this weekend that I was not suppose to I said I mopped (I forgot to tell him about the babies r us shopping trip and trip to sams club) He said he was going to be truthful with me and he told me that if I was going to keep doing things I was not suppose to do he was going to put me on hospital bedrest for a few weeks. I told him I would be good. So I guess back to doing nothing again and hoping next week I get a good report. He said he wanted to make it at least 2 to 3 more week that way he would be a lot better for the baby. I asked if I make it to then when would I have my stitch out he said 36 or 37 wks. So I have 4 1/2 or 5 1/2 more weeks left. 

So this scan (5/29/13) my cervix shortened back to 2 cm and looked to be funneled to stitch. 2 wks ago it was 3 cm but 3 wks ago it was 2 cm. :shrug:


----------



## Swisswife

I went to the dr. today. My cervix is now 2.7 at 24 weeks but closed and firm. He wants to put me on sick leave already in two weeks so that i can stay still.

He freaked me out by talking about steroid shots and the risk of prematurity as he says the baby will get heavier and put more pressure on my cervix. He says there is no other course of action apart from the progesterone and bed rest.


----------



## 25weeker

All measurements updated - I hope

D_b good luck next week.

Monroe not long until your stitch will be removed. I think funnelling to the stitch is expected as you get bigger.

Swisswife it's good you have no funnelling and fingers crossed your cervix stays strong. I would recommend you get the steroids because they will benefit if you do go early and if you make it to term they won't do any harm


----------



## monro84

This measurement was 2.7 cm so better than 2


----------



## monro84

Finally saw dr yesteday. He was very happy with the measurements. He said I need to make it 2 more wks (34 wks) and then we can both quit worrying and I will be off restrictions. He said I will have my stitch out at 37 wks. He also said that was my last cervical scan.


----------



## Bride2b

Still lurking and reading, Monro thats good news & you are getting close to the end now which must be much more reassuring!

d_b good luck with your next scan, I see you measurement this time is 2mm longer than your last pregnancy, I hope thats encouraging.

I have my next scan on Monday - hope my measurement is good & that they will agree to a scan at 18 weeks (if not I want it in writing - thanks for the advice). I am also hoping for a different consultant too as I couldnt understand the one I had & I am not actually sure of her name either!


----------



## d_b

Measured 2.6 at 25 weeks so things look stable for me!


----------



## monro84

25weeker--Thanks! I have funneled to stitch however apparently you can close up some because on my last scan they said that it was not as open as it was the week before and I was able to see the difference too.....GL so close to 28 wks.:happydance:

d_b--Glad things looking good for you. :thumbup:

Bride--GL with your scan monday :hugs:


----------



## Simonecah

Measured 2.6 at 20 weeks. Was told they would check it again in a few weeks and not to worry too much. Also told to go on "pelvic rest" for foreseeable future. After reading the posts on this thread, mine seems low. I know that 2.5 is about the threshold for significantly small. Been very worried about it as it has been a difficult road so far. My thoughts are with all of you on here!!


----------



## sunnylove

Simonecah, my cervix is immeasurable, has been for almost 4 weeks. At 20 weeks it measured about .4 so you're good in my book. :p


----------



## 25weeker

Sunny - I read on the IC thread you had your lo at 26+3. He sounds like he is doing really well. congratulations xx

Bride2b - have you had another scan?

Simonecab - I have added you to the front page. When is your next scan? Yes your cervix is below average but its possible to have a short & strong cervix. Hopefully your next scan will show no change.

I hope everyone else is still cooking nicely.

I am 29 weeks today. Had a growth scan on wed and baby is average although they said that with the girls and they were actually born on the 9th but happy all is looking good.

I have updated the front page with all measurements I hope.


----------



## d_b

I was rescanned and cervix length was 2.5cm, and with pressure measured 1.5-2.0cm. They don't usually do a pressure measurement (pushing on top of belly) with me, the tech said it mimics what things look like when standing. But overall things look great and baby is measuring ahead, already 2.5lb!


----------



## mummy3

:wave: hope everyones doing well?:hugs:

Sunny big congrats:cloud9:

I got out of hospital after my big bleed and limped to 31 weeks. Now back in hospital as waters went on friday, still pregnant for now on antibiotics and constant monitoring. Cant believe got to 31 weeks, so close to my 32 weeker and she was with no abruption!:happydance:


----------



## 25weeker

mummy3 - I have been wondering how you have been doing. Sorry to hear you are back in hospital with your waters gone but I am pleased you have gotten this far as I am sure the doctors all are. You have had such a rollercoaster pregnancy. Fingers crossed you still get even further.

d_b - glad your scan gave you some positive news and your baby is a good weight.

I am 30 weeks today. Must admit I never could believe I would get this far. Hard to believe my surviving daughter was nearly 5 weeks old by this point and still hadn't reached that magic 1kilo mark and this lo is probably over that weight now.


----------



## mummy3

Thanks 25 weeker, its been a crazy few weeks but he's done amazing and even better he went up his growth line at the ultrasound last thursday ans was estimated at 3lb 9oz (my 32 weeker was 3lb 11oz born 10 days after his scan so he seems pretty good size) and he was already practising breathing:thumbup: Waters went all over hubbys feet:haha:

d_b that is a brilliant weight:happydance:

25 weeker, its so hard to imagine being in that position and imagining your daughter already being 5 weeks old, so you know what baby would already look like :hugs: 30 weeks is a massive milestone:happydance: Heres to the next milestone of 32 weeks:thumbup: How've you been feeling physically getting so much further?:hugs: Your toddler letting you rest?


----------



## 25weeker

mummy3 - Bizarrely I am feeling better physically now than I did previously. For a while every time I walked somewhere my stomach would go rock hard and it was really uncomfortable and I was getting a lot of pressure. It hasn't gone completely away but it has eased. I have resumed normal activity apart from crawling around the floor etc as that's far too hard. I took her to the zoo on Friday afternoon and felt fine which was great although that evening I couldn't get off the sofa I was that tired lol.

Great your lo is such a good weight and practising breathing.


----------



## mummy3

Quick post as very tired. Alasdhair was born this morning at 12.02am by emergency c section, he made it to 32 weeks by 2 minutes! He's 4lb 1 oz and 16in long and doing well considering his delivery. On a ventilator but should get off it very soon:baby: He's been sent to another NICU which sucks as I'm stuck here after the section but my OB says can get over there hopefully tomorrow. Soon as hubby wakes will get a pic up:cloud9:


----------



## 25weeker

Congratulations mummy3. He is a great weight for a 32 weeker. Fingers crossed you get over to the other hospital tomorrow xx


----------



## mummy3

Pic!:baby:

Thanks 25 weeker:hugs: Glad you're feeling better, hope you're still feeling good? Getting to the zoo is very impressive!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0347.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 25weeker

He is gorgeous. Keep us updated on his progress xx


----------



## Gwenylovey

Mummy, congrats! Your little man is beautiful!and 32 weeks is fab


----------



## sunnylove

25weeker, I noticed that you had twin girls and lost one. So sorry. An old friend of my husband's happened to give birth to 25 week twins the day before I had my son and she was placed near us in the NICU. One of her twin girls passed after 13 days. What would you say is the best way to console the mother?


----------



## 25weeker

sunnylove said:


> 25weeker, I noticed that you had twin girls and lost one. So sorry. An old friend of my husband's happened to give birth to 25 week twins the day before I had my son and she was placed near us in the NICU. One of her twin girls passed after 13 days. What would you say is the best way to console the mother?

The only thing you can really do is let her know you are there for her if she ever wants to talk. You could send her a card as well, even a thinking of you one or if you are planning to send her anything for her surviving baby at any point then include it with that. My surviving daughter got cards from all our friends but there was only a couple of people that sent us cards to say they were also thinking about Rebecca.

The first couple of weeks after my daughter passed away was a bit of a blur and after that I found that while in neonatal a lot of my energy was focused on my surviving daughter as she was still poorly. It was when I came home it hit me again because you are so happy you are bringing one baby home but it's devastating to know that you should be bringing two home so if you are still in contact at that point you may find she wants to talk more.

I hope your little boy is continuing to do well. xx


----------



## sunnylove

Thanks 25weeker, that must have been so hard to deal with...thanks for the advice. :)


----------

